# Audyssey and REW, compatible?



## jsulse (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello all,

New to the hobby and pieced together a HT within budget. Well, not really but sure you all understand...

5.1 System:
Denon 4310
2 Yamaha P3500S Pro audio amps for LCR 
3 JTR T-8's LCR
Mordaunt-Short Aviano 1 Speakers surrounds powered off Denon
2 Hsu VTF-15H subs 
Oppo BDP-93 

My question is about Audyssey and REW. The Denon 4310 is loaded with MultiEq XT. Been reading up on Audyssey and REW and get the impression they are totally difference methods of EQing, not compatible with each other. How superior is REW in its capabilities? Do I need a separate Eq, such as a Behringer, with the REW stuff? Just looking for a brief over veiw of benefits each may have over the other.

The main reason I'm researching REW is the dual subs and sure to have a difficult house curve, the room is 22x42x11 about 10,000 cu.ft. with the HT area at one end of the room. The rest of the room has bar and pool table.

I purchased a Galaxy cm-140 spl so on my way to needed REW equipment.

Thanks,
Joseph


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

REW only measures and suggests filters; it does not EQ anything. In order to implement the REW filters, you have to have a piece of equipment with a decent parametric EQ and the Denon does not. Adding the Behringer to the system for only the sub(s) is possible but I would sooner upgrade to a 4311 or get the SVS subEQ. Keep REW for measurements.


----------



## jsulse (Mar 10, 2011)

OK, REW is a diagnostic tool. Would the Behringer ULTRADRIVE PRO DCX2496 cross over system be a good choice for implementing REW settings across 10Hz-20kHz?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

jsulse said:


> OK, REW is a diagnostic tool. Would the Behringer ULTRADRIVE PRO DCX2496 cross over system be a good choice for implementing REW settings across 10Hz-20kHz?


Cannot say but it ain't my cuppa tea. 

First, it is basically a 2 channel unit and one would need a minimum of 3 for multichannel.

Second, it has only analog and AES/EBU inputs. Most AVRs and prepros will output only analog. Thus, the AES/EBU input is useless for most users and the analog inputs impose an additional A/D/A cycle which I would like to avoid.

Third, aside from manual control, why do you think the Behringer/REW will give you better results than what you have? Again, consider getting the 4311 or other Audyssey XT32 device as an alternative.

Kal


----------



## jsulse (Mar 10, 2011)

Considering REW for its powerful tuning capability. Maybe implimenting REW settings is beyond my abilities but willing to research and learn a bit before writing it off as too difficult. I have a new Denon 4310 and don't want to purchase another AVR just to get Audyssey MultiEq XT32. Maybe the Denon is Audyssey "upgradable" to XT32, something I'll look into today on Audyssey site. Also, if I go with a separate EQ my thinking is to get something for use over the entire 10Hz-20kHz range instead of just bass management with the Audyssey/SVS Sub EQ.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

jsulse said:


> Considering REW for its powerful tuning capability. Maybe implimenting REW settings is beyond my abilities but willing to research and learn a bit before writing it off as too difficult. I have a new Denon 4310 and don't want to purchase another AVR just to get Audyssey MultiEq XT32. Maybe the Denon is Audyssey "upgradable" to XT32, something I'll look into today on Audyssey site. Also, if I go with a separate EQ my thinking is to get something for use over the entire 10Hz-20kHz range instead of just bass management with the Audyssey/SVS Sub EQ.


As I say, I would not entertain using a bank of the Behringers over getting XT32 for the reasons given plus the cost of 3 (or more) would probably be higher than the alternatives I suggested. Another option is adding Audyssey Pro to your 4310 if it is so capable. There is no upgrade to XT32.

Kal


----------



## jsulse (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, Audyssey Pro looks like the reasonable choice. Thanks!


----------

